# Buckeye Lake Saugeye



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone catching saugeye at Bucke Lake recently?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

One day last week caught three.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Dovans for the update.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I think most lakes are muddy now.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

arlee13 said:


> I think most lakes are muddy now.


Don’t let that stop you fishing after work yesterday at Buckeye I got 5 on vibes and lost a few at the boat


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks 1basshunter going to Buckeye Lake Friday morning and try and catch some saugeye.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckeye Lake Facebook page and some guys routinely update catch's. Its not a busy page by any means though... post or two a day.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the information, I will check out and post how we do. We are going to fish with vibes and walleye harnesses.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Off topic question for you Buckeye lake guys. Was planning to head over there this afternoon to try for some bass. How uncomfortable is the lake on a 15mph SW wind? I'm in an 18 foot aluminum Ranger. thx!


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have only fished on Buckeye Lake one time last year. Sorry can't answer your question.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Be a washing machine. You should be able to find enough calm areas though.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Caught a 25 1/4”er this afternoon on a green Joshy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I went out today with Magic Maker and we could not buy a bite using vibes and redeye Shad’s but your going to have days like that.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Went out Friday and tried vibes, flicker shad, worm harnesses, joshys, and no bites.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

No fish in Buckeye Lake!!!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Their all in Bluegrassers freezer. Lol


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Went out Friday and Saturday got 1 short


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

skywayvett said:


> Went out Friday and Saturday got 1 short


Don’t feel bad Magic Maker and I went out Saturday I had two bumps that’s it but we only saw four fish caught and one was by an osprey


----------

